# Anyone have tips for sleeping through noise?



## CoverGirl (Feb 14, 2012)

It's really hard for me to get enough sleep because I don't live alone.  Even if other people aren't blasting music, the sound of them quietly watching TV, talking on the phone, opening and closing drawers, blow drying their hair, ect., all wake me up. I'm afraid of earplugs damaging my ears. Is that my only option? And does anyone here use them?


----------



## Pancua (Feb 14, 2012)

How do ear plugs damage ears? 

I do a lot of camping and there are parties that go well into the night and LOUD ones at that. I use these and sleep fine. Been using these kind of ear plugs for over 10 years.


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 14, 2012)

^ Oh I have no idea how earplugs damage ears, just something I heard. Thank you so much for the suggestion! I am definitely open to using earplugs the way you used them (on occasion) and will look into those, I'm just not sure if it's healthy to do every night. If anyone here does that and it works for them, let me know!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 14, 2012)

Who ever you heard it from is wrong. Ear plugs are typically made from some type of soft foam covered with some type of coating. You pinch it so it becomes soft and easy inserted into the ear and then it expands out to block out noise. I use earplugs every night for the last six months since my husband's C-Pap machine broke (and insurance won't pay for repairs or a replacement). It doesn't completely eliminate noise but between the ear plugs and a fan for white noise I can get a relatively good night sleep with both.


----------



## Slinkycats (Feb 14, 2012)

You can also try listening to some ambient noise/music... there are apps for that as well. Sometimes training yourself to sleep with noise helps to decrease your sensitivity to noise in general. You will probably always be a light sleeper but it can make it slightly better for you. 

The foam earplugs or the wax earplugs are good. They make special types of earplugs for certain uses such as concerts and for audio engineers (I'm a musician), that decreases the volume but not quality of sound. The foam and wax type earplugs tend to block sound as well as volume to a tolerable level which is most likely what you need to help you sleep.

If you are at all unsure you can also seek advice from an audiologist or even your family doctor. I like Zadi's suggestion about using a fan for white noise as well.... I personally sleep better when I listen to music. Everyone's different though so you can try different people's suggestions and combine them to see what really works for you. Good luck!


----------



## Hezzie (Feb 14, 2012)

I used ear plugs for years. I worked 17 hours a day and slept for a few hours in the afternoons. I asked my doctor about them because they made my ears itch and said they're fine. Its normal for the ear to itch when there's something in it. It didn't always happen, just sometimes. But even now I still use them once in a while at night. And a light blocking eye mask.


----------



## Hezzie (Feb 14, 2012)

Like I said, I used them everyday for years. They're completely fine.



> Originally Posted by *CoverGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^ Oh I have no idea how earplugs damage ears, just something I heard. Thank you so much for the suggestion! I am definitely open to using earplugs the way you used them (on occasion) and will look into those, I'm just not sure if it's healthy to do every night. If anyone here does that and it works for them, let me know!


----------



## katana (Feb 14, 2012)

My SO and I both use foam ear plugs every night and they work great! They will not damage your ears at all.

Like Zadi said they are small and very soft. You simple press them or twist them smaller, insert them into your ear, allow them to expand again and your good to go. They have not caused us any problems not are they uncomfortable to wear.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a sound machine that really helps. I think mine is from Sound Oasis. It has different cards you can put it for a different selection of sounds. It all has the normal stuff like rain, ocean, and white noise and then some other ones. I really like it.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2012)

BTW - not all ear plugs are the same. Looks for ones that are 30 dB and higher. I use ones that are 33 dB because the hubby snores... LOUDLY. I also don't recommend using the same pair more than two nights in a row because ear wax can accumulate on the ear plugs (gross!) which can cause an infection over time. I've used Hearos and Macks and I like Hearos more in terms of softness but Macks in terms of quantity. I bought at RiteAid a box of 50 pairs for $10 so basically I can change these out nightly if I want and not use the same pair two nights in a row. Some of the others cost around $3 to $5 and come with around 10 pair for 50 pair for $10 is a good deal.

http://www.drugstore.com/search/search_results.asp?Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&amp;Ntk=All&amp;Go.y=0&amp;Go.x=0&amp;ipp=36&amp;N=0&amp;Ntt=ear+plugs&amp;srchtree=1

http://www.drugstore.com/macks-dreamgirl-soft-foam-earplugs/qxp353438?catid=184434&amp;fromsrch=ear+plugs

http://www.drugstore.com/macks-safesound-ultra-soft-foam-earplugs/qxp353437?catid=184434&amp;fromsrch=ear+plugs


----------



## Slinkycats (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh I forgot to say that I have light blocking curtains and I also occasionally use a face mask over my eyes. Darkness promotes melatonin production, its a neurochemical in the brain that is produced more in darkness that allows you to sleep. You can also get melatonin pills 1-3g ones that you can take every night that will also help you sleep. You get them at nutrition stores like GNC. They are legal and safe and non-habit forming. That could help the problem as well. It allows you to get a good night's sleep but without a lot of the harmful and annoying side-effects that come with sleep aids one being waking up groggy and feeling nauseas. I speak from experience here just so you know I have sleep disorders and I have a lot of experience with this particular issue. Oh if your ears get itchy from the ear plugs you can use a little bit of mineral oil every day. Just a tiny bit will help a lot!


----------



## EuropaInt (Feb 16, 2012)

Even I do not find any issues with earplugs, I think they are great and possibly the only solution for sleeping through the noise.


----------



## EuropaInt (Feb 16, 2012)

Even I do not find any issues with earplugs, I think they are great and possibly the only solution for sleeping through the noise.


----------



## satojoko (Feb 16, 2012)

My husband snores and grinds his teeth like you wouldn't believe AND our newly adopted dog barks and howls in his sleep, as well as grinds his teeth, so I often have to use ear plugs to get even 5 minutes of sleep. There's no way that foam plugs will damage your ears. They're extremely soft and expand to fit the inside of your ear with no sharp edges at all. I use ones that are quite a dense foam, which is the only way I can block out the bloody symphony these two start going at every night. Why would somebody tell you that ear plugs would damage your ears?? Very strange....


----------



## amoxirat (Feb 17, 2012)

My roommates are ALWAYS noisy until 3 in the morning, so I usually go to sleep listening to classical music on my ipod.


----------



## EuropaInt (Feb 17, 2012)

This is a very good idea! Infact whenever i find it hard to sleep I pick up one of those extremely slow classical novels and after 2-3 pages I doze off.


----------



## divadoll (Feb 17, 2012)

Usually white noise is a good way to block other noises.  I can't sleep with ear plugs in my ears because I don't like the sensation. I do have an electric fan in my room and it produces a white noise that cancels out other inconsistent noises.  Another suggestion - noises travel along walls,not just thru it, if you can move your bed furthest away from where the majority of the noise is coming from.


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 18, 2012)

I actually just bought light-blocking curtains! They don't block my light completely, but they've definitely helped. I highly recommend them for anyone who has sleep issues and doesn't get up at the crack of dawn.

I'm definitely looking into all your suggestions! I feel safe using earplugs now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks so much! If anyone has any other advice, let me know.


----------

